# Thoughts on a pool and AC



## exqqqme (Mar 17, 2008)

I just bought a little place in Puerto Vallarta. We've had a home in Ameca, Jalisco for 10 years, but we enjoy spending time in Vallarta in the winter with family that live there. The little casita is only about 1300 sq ft, but that suits us fine. The location is what we really lucked out with. It's only a 10 minute walk to the playa de Oro beach public access, half that to Walmart, and even less to the Mercado Aramara. The back yard is big enough to put in a 12'x24' pool and still have a patio of similar dimensions.
I've never had a pool before and I am trying to research about the cost to maintain a pool this size (not counting labor). Both in the winter, and summer. I will have either a propane heater, or a heat pump.
In the summer months we will not be around, but my cuñado lives very close by and will maintain our house and pool in exchange for being able to bring our nieces over to swim on the weekends. I plan to have a good quality cover on the pool. I imagine that the heater will be unnecessary in the summer months? So, by cost I mean power consumption, consumables (chemicals, etc.).

Also, in Ameca we do not have AC. Don't need it... but I will be replacing and upgrading the AC in this house in Vallarta. 3 bedrooms will each get a new mini split, and the common areas (open floor plan) will share a larger mini split unit.
Can anyone tell me what mini split units cost? (Just for the equipment, not installation). Also, can anyone give a rough estimate on power consumption during the winter and summer months for 4 units as described?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

if you can stand the electric bill go for it. My wife is in PV right now and she says it is hot, but she has a very narrow window of comfort level. I'm sure that you are aware of Mexico's tiered electrical system.

I paid roughly $3,000 for three mini splits but two are large, very large. I chose Lennox as repairs also will be part of the cost. We were advised to get them but rarely use them.


----------



## exqqqme (Mar 17, 2008)

Zorro2017 said:


> if you can stand the electric bill go for it. My wife is in PV right now and she says it is hot, but she has a very narrow window of comfort level. I'm sure that you are aware of Mexico's tiered electrical system.
> 
> I paid roughly $3,000 for three mini splits but two are large, very large. I chose Lennox as repairs also will be part of the cost. We were advised to get them but rarely use them.


Yes, I'm familiar with the tiers. I wonder if anyone has the actual kWh tier levels/price info for Vallarta? 

Also, if anyone can provide typical kWh used per month for: 
1. a pool (pump/filter and heater)?
2. 1 larger, and 3 smaller mini-split AC units?

$3000 for 3 quality units is better than I thought.  I was thinking they'd be somewhere between $1500 and $2000 each, maybe even more...


----------

